# JJ Redick and backup point guard



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

JJ Redick cannot be the backup fr Vince if they want to win playoffs game and we need to find a backup point guard to play behind Jason Williams as we cant continute to wear him down like what we are doing. Can we trade Nelson to any team for an experience point guard?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, trade Nelson? No.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually I'd trade Nelson but not for a point guard, unless its Keyon Dooling who can handle point and shooting guard roles. What Jason Williams (who I am going to start a thread about) has shown is that Nelson isn't exactly key to winning on this team. Williams has IMO done a better job running the team this year. 

Anywhoo the Magic do need a good backup at the 2 spot, but Redick is having a fine season, why crush his confidence by bringing in someone else?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> Actually I'd trade Nelson but not for a point guard, unless its Keyon Dooling who can handle point and shooting guard roles.


Dooling has already been here and people hated him as a PG. He's great as a defensive guard and spark off the bench, and he can be an emergancy PG, but I dont think you trade Jameer for him... maybe you trade Redick..



> What Jason Williams (who I am going to start a thread about) has shown is that Nelson isn't exactly key to winning on this team. Williams has IMO done a better job running the team this year.


Williams is great. He's much better for this team than Skip because of his decision making and shooting abilities IMO, but he has also had Rashard Lewis join the rotation since he's arrived... I didn't see the last 1 1/2 games, but from what I had seen the team defense had improved since Rashard arrived. I'm not saying Rashard is a great defender, but he is more proven defender than Anderson in this system. I definitely wouldn't trade Jameer right now just because the team is clicking w/o him. Not unless we're getting equal value in return, which pretty much wont happen right now. When Jameer arrives, i'd much rather enjoy one of the best PG rotations in the league rather than make a pointless trade.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah but the point is (no pun intended), maybe you can use Meer to get back a legit 2 guard


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

HB said:


> Yeah but the point is (no pun intended), maybe you can use Meer to get back a legit 2 guard


You're just being greedy at this point.

This overstocking of weapons in the NBA has really become ad nauseum this season. I mean, god damn, if Redick falters, Pietrus can play the 2. Let's not trade one of the best offensive PGs in the eastern conference for scrubs who would see 5 minutes per game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

So trade a starting caliber PG to get a backup SG? I guess I just dont see the rhyme or reason... No offense, but JWill is 34, I dont want to trade my 27 year old team captain PG for a damn backup SG. Not unless we're clearly getting equal or greater value, which just isn't a likely scenario. I dont think that SG has even been a weakness with VC, MP, and JJ rotating there. If anything, an impact player/defender @ SF would be a bigger target for me, but that's beside the point. I still wouldn't want to trade Jameer for that when the team is looking in good shape.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jameer Nelson is injury prone. At that size he will always have injury concerns, look lets say its not a back up guard, maybe a legit 3 that will move Pietrus to the bench. You have to think about that option.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

lets trade Jameer with Gortat and Reddick for Chris Paul and one of Hornets bad contracts


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

Babir said:


> lets trade Jameer with Gortat and Reddick for Chris Paul and one of Hornets bad contracts


I dont think so. CP3 is the only good
thing about the hornets who has had a ugly season.. sure they will trade people but not cp3. and there only trading for the same level of skill not 3 bad players for 1 good.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Why would you consider trading nelson for somebody who isn't as good as him? Who is going to have no trade value whatsoever. That's plain stupid. Nelson is a young enough player, and the only other good point guard on the magic just came out of retirement. Meaning he isn't going to be in the league much longer. So you wanna trade Nelson and have no quality point guard in the future? Vince Carters gonna be old soon, Williams is old. Rashards like 30 I think. What's gonna make Dwight wanna stay. This whole thing is stupid doo doo dumb.


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

exactly. by trading courtney and vince we lost the future but we by conqured the past


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

TheVincanity said:


> I dont think so. CP3 is the only good
> thing about the hornets who has had a ugly season.. sure they will trade people but not cp3. and there only trading for the same level of skill not 3 bad players for 1 good.


I'd guess (hope) he wasn't being serious.


----------

